# Goodbye my little Dragon



## Kiro (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd like to share the story of Kiro, the betta that started it all for me. So he may never be forgotten, and become immortalized in the depths of the Internet. You don't hav to read this whole story, but it would mean a lot if you did <3

It all started as a Christmas present from my Aunt, a little blue fish in a vase with bamboo sticking out the top. At the time, it seemed so cool. I was told he was in his own Eco system. Where he ate he plant roots and the plant roots cleaned the vase. Which AI son discovered was wrong. Like literally, as soon as I got home. It was just common sense to me that this didn't seem right, and sure enough the Internet told me it wasn't. 

The next day, I as a teenager with no mode of transportation, walked with my dog for two hours on the trip to Petsmart and back. I got him a little Minibow with afilter and light and stuck his bamboo out of one of the two feeding holes. I gave him a little pink castle from a betta I had many years before. Before I knew how to care for a living creature. He had the glass beads from his vase and his bamboo, and a little pink castle. But again I learned one gallon was not enough to house such a king. I even got him a Hydor 25 watt aquarium heater and thermometer to stabilize his temperature. My uncle even let me take some filter media to help cycle the tank.

I went on yet another journey, this time by car, to another Pet store. Where I got an API 5gallon tank for my little prince. It was empty at first, but about two weeks later I decided that wasn't enough, and blew over sixty dollars on gravel, live plants, root tabs, a dragon statue, a bridge, and a leaf hammock. After taking him out and redecorating, I reintroduced him to his new home. Now glorious and full of real plants. I was so proud of it, and it was gorgeous. Kiro lvled it too, and foud. Home in the jaws of the dragon.

He was such a lively and active betta, with a sassy personality. He never avoided the camera, and rather rushed in front of it and flared out his fins a little. He was aggressive, sure, but that only added to his sassy demeanour. A turquoise and Royal blue betta with lots of spunk.vhe never seemed to sit still.

It was the day before yesterday, I noted soemthing was wrong. He stayed in his dragon for a full day, until I coaxed him out yesterday. He didn't look so good. He had a hard time swimming and his gills were moving super fast. It reminded me of how his predecessor, Sky, was before he died. I knew he was leaving me very soon. He sat up on his leaf hammock like a king. God I love that fish. I was drawing beside his tank in his last moments, GTLIVE on my phone. I watched as his gills slowly stopped moving, and I put my finger up to ALMSOT hold his fin. I wasn't the first person he ever saw, but I guess I was the last. I sang him his lullaby, which I sang to him almost every night. He's now buried under the same tree I buried Sky under. I miss you, and I always will.

Swim in peace, Kiro.

2015-2016


----------



## thepianoguy (Feb 6, 2016)

sorry for your loss... 

he is so beautiful! sorry.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

What a beautiful story, I hope Kiro and Sky are both swimming in peace together! He was definitely a beautiful betta.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

SIP beautiful boy! Your story was very touching <3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss of little Dragon, I can honestly say I know how you feel since I too lost my special little Betta Perseus. Little Dragon was lucky to have you as a friend who loved and cared deeply for him. 

SIP Little Dragon


----------



## Kiro (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks you all for your support, I did my best to give him a long and happy life. I didn't expect this many people to reply at all <3


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

Your story is very touching. I am so sorry for your loss. Kiro had such a happy life.


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

You gave him a very good life, unfortunately many betta don't get that. I'm sure he died peacefully and happily. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bettamomma3 (Jul 2, 2014)

SIP, Kiro. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

